# To piss on the French...



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2007)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I just found this website. Hope you will like...

 Boycott France/Germany


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2007)

That was the funniest f*cking thing i have ever seen, and i read the entire thing WOW!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

Controversial Maestro... naughty yet funny. I liked O'Brien's quote (below) lol

"You know why the French don't want to bomb Saddam Hussein? Because he hates America, he loves mistresses and wears a beret. He is French, people." 
--Conan O'Brien


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2007)

*This is my favorite one



There was a Frenchman, an Englishman and Claudia Schiffer sitting 

together in a carriage in a train going through Provence.

Suddenly the train went through a tunnel and 


as it was an old style train, there were no lights in the carriages and it 

went completely dark. Then there was a kissing noise and the sound of a 

really loud slap. When the 

train came out of the tunnel, Claudia Schiffer and the Englishman were 

sitting as if nothing had happened and the Frenchman had his hand 

against his face as if he had 

been slapped there. The Frenchman was thinking: 'The English fella must 

have kissed Claudia Schiffer and she missed him and slapped me 

instead.' Claudia Schiffer was 
thinking: 'The French fella must have tried to kiss me and actually kissed the Englishman and got slapped for it.' 

And the Englishman was thinking: 'This is great. The next 
time the train goes through a tunnel I'll make another kissing noise and slap that French bastard again.' *


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

That last one was funny, Hussars.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

ah, an entire thread to slag off the French- i love it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2007)

I like this one:









the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ah, an entire thread to slag off the French- i love it!



Yet you didn't slag them off once in it


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

I work with the French and they seem nice enough as individuals. However they travel over here and abroad, so perhaps that makes a difference. Perhaps not.

But I so love to pigpile on these surrender monkeys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I work with the French and they seem nice enough as individuals.


Nah, they're like Canadians that way. Get 'em in groups, and all they do is bitch about the US.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Nah, they're like Canadians that way. Get 'em in groups, and all they do is bitch about the US.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2007)

Not me though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh. I stand corrected. In that case, I hate all you F'ers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

everyone should've joined the Germans in the wars in some respects they were doing the world a favor, stupid twats, just give up on the language already!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

That's okay. Things keep going as they are, they'll be speaking Farsi soon enough.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 15, 2007)

Farsi ? I don't get it...



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ah, an entire thread to slag off the French- i love it!



Well, after having to argue with those arrogant French bastards on an other forum, I had to make such a thread to "let off some pressure". And it worked great.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Iranian.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Just thinking about the fact that we could of had a union with France is painful...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/politics/when-britain-france-nearly-married-6594.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I am glad this thread is helping you Maestro.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

i think we should offer him more help!

God i hate the French.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Me too, i'd offer complete hate of everything to do with France, if the south of it wasnt so damn pretty...Actually a lot of the country is nice and the road network is superb, shame it has to be inhabited by the French.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

next time you're over there kill some of their cows, you'll be doing the world a favour theif beef sucks


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Beef sucks? How's that Lanc? That comment intrigues me. A stereotype or a real taste difference?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

you'd have to understand the beef issues in Europe to get it really..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Have to agree with Lanc, I would never buy French Beef.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

you buy British beef too, good man


----------



## timshatz (Jan 21, 2007)

Agree with Cheddar Cheese, the country is stunning. Very pretty. If we could only get rid of the inhabitants. 

Who would miss 'em?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

Saddam? No wait, he's dead. 

No one I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you buy British beef too, good man



Nope sure dont. British Beef is actually banned (atleast in the commisaries on the military posts) because of BSE. Never found anything really spectacular about British Beef anyhow. British Beef is good dont take me wrong but nothing beats US Beef, Belgian Beef, or Beef from Argentina.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Had Kobe beef? Expensive. And in my opinion not worth it.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Had Kobe beef? Expensive. And in my opinion not worth it.



True. Not bad but worth it, nahhhh. Only ate 'cause everything else was fish or somewhere in that realm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope never tried it.

Black Angus is very good. Originated from Scotland and now is the number one cattle and beef from the United States.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Black Angus is very good. Here in the States you can only RARELY get graded Prime. Mostly its Choice. All the Prime goes to the restaurants. And prime goes for about $25/lb.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm damn all this talk of Beef. I think I am going to make me a Prime Rib this weekend. I make a killer Prime Rib!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

I like prime rib. Do you cook yours in the oven or BBQ, Adler?


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

I wonder if the Black Angus rest.s are still around in the NW ? Matt any up your way ? maybe they went down hill, at one time that was the best for the good ol beef rib and filets. Dang I'm old

prime rib over the Barbie is hard to beat especially in the ice fog .....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I like prime rib. Do you cook yours in the oven or BBQ, Adler?



I make my Prime Rib both ways. Depends on my mood I guess and who is eating it with me. I normally do it in the oven. I cut little slits in there and put whole cloves of Garlic in the slits and coat it with some oil and slow cook it in the oven. Then I take the juices and make a little sauce. Damn it allways turns out great, medium rare, juicy and tendor with amazing flavor!


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

STOP THIS AT ONCE ............. it's only 9.39am west coast time and too early for lunch/supper.

dang this is making me hunt through the frig


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Needs a rub too.

And Erich, there is one here that I know of. In my younger years, we used to go up there on Friday nights and scope the babes on the dance floor. Haven't eaten there.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

still in business eh ? I guess that is good, being down in the south there is NO good steak eating out Rest. gotta put one on the BBq or as mentioned oven done


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Needs a rub too.



Yeah I have several different rubs that I use. Old Bay believe it or not works quite well.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I make my Prime Rib both ways. Depends on my mood I guess and who is eating it with me. I normally do it in the oven. I cut little slits in there and put whole cloves of Garlic in the slits and coat it with some oil and slow cook it in the oven. Then I take the juices and make a little sauce. Damn it allways turns out great, medium rare, juicy and tendor with amazing flavor!



Garlic, that's the trick with any good roast. Does wonders.

Old bay, garlic, Oil and slow cook. Do you do the trick where you run the temp up to 500F for 20 minutes and then slow cook for a hour or so after? Works great.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

I have not tried that way yet. I normally use the Old Bay (when I dont use it, I try other rubs), and I allways use the garlic and oil and slow cook.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got a wet smoker, but have never thought about doing a prime rib in it. I've only done pork spareribs, kielbasa, ham and beans (excellent!). Ribs are smoked at about 225 for over 8 hours and literally the meat falls off the bone. Oh yeah, and to maintain focus, piss on the french.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2007)

Right.

Screw the french.

Like the idea of the 8 hour at 225 for ribs. Found a way of doing ribs where I put beef bullion in a pot, add a couple of sliced onions and other seasonings. Essentially, you make a basic french onion soup. Then, toss the ribs (cut to single ribs) in there and let the cook on a slight boil for about an hour. Take them out, hit 'em with the BBQ Sauce and give them a quick scorching on the grille. Meat also just falls off and the taste out OUTSTANDING.

Screw the french.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

That too is good. I've done that routine. Don't get the good BBQ smoke taste though. But still good.

Oh and French haute cuisine sux.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is how we do it in the winter time. Really great fun, the snow is falling outside and inside the fire keeps you warm and toasty. Good beer, whiskey and beef and pork!

Oh yeah and piss on the french! Litterally!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2007)

tell me those aren't 3 bottles of Catsup !


----------



## timshatz (Jan 23, 2007)

Adler, way cool! Looks like something out of a woodsy setting somewhere. Would love to park my butt down, drink some beer and shoot the breeze. We got a cheeseball snow storm over Sunday night. A dusting. Not worth even shoveling. But that looks outstanding.

Screw the french.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

Woah dont screw the French, might catch something


----------



## timshatz (Jan 23, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Woah dont screw the French, might catch something



My bad. Add one metaphorical condom.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Erich said:


> tell me those aren't 3 bottles of Catsup !



Ofcourse not... Garlic Sauce.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, Catsup could be useful if you plan on eating French Fries with your beef... Unless you do like the Dutch and eat your fries with mayonnaise...


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2007)

give me some blue cheese any day with fries, I swear the bottle top to the right looks like catsup


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ofcourse not... Garlic Sauce.



 Uuuhhhhhh, no. You've been busted.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Well, Catsup could be useful if you plan on eating French Fries with your beef... Unless you do like the Dutch and eat your fries with mayonnaise...



Well if I eat French Fries I eat them with Mayo like all good Germans do! Yeah Yeah I know I am American too.

But I would never eat French Fries with a good steak or pork steak. Not when I have potatos in tin foil in the coals and good German potato salad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Erich said:


> give me some blue cheese any day with fries, I swear the bottle top to the right looks like catsup



Nope that bottle is Zigeuner Sauce.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Uuuhhhhhh, no. You've been busted.



Busted for what? Try something other than Ketcup, A-1 Sauce or Worcester Sauce with your steak man! There are other good things out there. Dont be like most Americans and knock everything that is not typical American without trying it. And before you say anything. I am an American...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sensitive today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Not really, I was just having some fun. I hope he does not take me serious.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Unless you do like the Dutch and eat your fries with mayonnaise...



What's wrong with mayonnaise? It's a lot better than pouring vinegar on them like the british 

By the way, we usually eat fries with "frikandel". Don't know what they put in these things, at least some eyeballs, as I'm told


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just give me some salt for my frites.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Vinigar is great on fries as well, and the fish too!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2007)

The looks I get when ordering vinegar for my fries in the States its almost unheard of there . Not one of the standard condiments but to be fair I never heard of mayo on fries


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Mayo is normally the only thing I will put on fries unless I am eating them with fish and then the malt vinigar goes on them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2007)

U freaks who put anything else on French Fries besides ketchup are all destined to feed the furnaces in Hell...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Salt god******!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2007)

Salt is an obvious given...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Salt is an obvious given...


 Fries must be 3/8" preferably hand cut and peeled from Yellow Russett potatoes and fried in peanut oil with salt and sprinkled with vinegar and sometimes ketchup or gravy I've never tried ruining the perfect dish with other stuff


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good man Pb. But you forgot the cold water soak to remove the starch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2007)

There good with Cheddar and Bacon too.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There good with Cheddar and Bacon too.



Yeah man, ain't that the ever lovin' truth. Heart attack in every bite but what the hell, they are great. Good hangover food, believe it or not. Just watch how much you eat or they counterattack.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2007)

People who smother their fries in ketchup  me...They make them cold quicker and all soggy...
Light sprinkling of salt and vinegar is all you need...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Salt. Suprised that nobody has mentioned tartar sauce. I thought that was popular somewhere too. And BBQ sauce too someplace.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> U freaks who put anything else on French Fries besides ketchup are all destined to feed the furnaces in Hell...



 Mayonaise of course


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh. Don't incite him. He's like poking a old demented lion. You never know if he's gonna purr or tear your face off.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 26, 2007)

Marcel said:


> What's wrong with mayonnaise? It's a lot better than pouring vinegar on them like the british



I have nothing against eating fries with mayonnaise... I even do it on several occasions. (I first tasted it in a Dutch restaurant in Québec City that was the home of "the perfect club-sandwich". They were just the best club-sandwiches I ever ate. Unfortunately, that restaurant has now closed down.)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Oh. Don't incite him. He's like poking a old demented lion. You never know if he's gonna purr or tear your face off.



Well at least he's not gonna eat me, I don't taste well with Ketchup


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2007)

Maestro said:


> I even do it on several occasions. (I first tasted it in a Dutch restaurant in Québec City that was the home of "the perfect club-sandwich". They were just the best club-sandwiches I ever ate. Unfortunately, that restaurant has now closed down.)




Didn't know there was something like a Dutch restaurant. What doe tey serve there besides fries?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Clogs


----------



## ndicki (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought the point of this thread was to be nasty to the French. Disappointed.

Salt and vinegar on your chips, cooked in the same fat as they did the fish in!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

But only once. That oil is RANCID!!!

I'm having a hard time insulting the french with french people on the thread. It's not as much fun.


----------



## ndicki (Jan 26, 2007)

Try insulting the French when you're sitting in the middle of a classroom, surrounded by about 20 of them! And they pay me to do it... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Try doing it to French Soldiers when you are training with them...My buddy kept asking them where there white flags were and what not. They were not to happy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jesus. No wonder the americans have a bad name in France. That's friggin' funny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

I came walking out to the Aircraft and my buddy was like "Ze Germans are coming, quick get out your white flags!" Needless to say my buddy was in the commanders office later that day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Here I thought this was funny. It may have allready been posted before. I have had it on my computer for a while.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## ndicki (Jan 27, 2007)

Fantastic! I must get one!


----------



## ndicki (Jan 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Try doing it to French Soldiers when you are training with them...My buddy kept asking them where there white flags were and what not. They were not to happy.



The most amusing contact - that word is appropriate - I had actively with the French is when I and a gang of "civilian" friends I had been training with - well, OK, that I had trained - took on a group of French ex-paras on exercises. We slaughtered them! Faster reaction time, less predictable tactics, overall better teamwork, better SOPs, fitter, better training, etc. They didn't invite us back!  We had a wonderful time...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

I worked with the French one time back in the early 90's... Their Intel was all fuc*ed up and nearly got us in a world of sh!t....

The Navy brass was NOT happy...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

yet we still have to respect them simply because they have nuclear weapons, that's the only and most annoying reason......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Respect??? HA!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont respect there military. All there government does is sell weapons to countries that are on the ban list. They make money off of other peoples blood.


----------



## ndicki (Jan 28, 2007)

Bermppe!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont respect there military. All there government does is sell weapons to countries that are on the ban list. They make money off of other peoples blood.



You know what's funny ? French exactly thinks the same of the US because (according to the @sshole I chatted with on the French forum I referred to) US would have armed trained Viet-Minhs against the French before turning back and "openly" entering the Viet-Nam War against them. He also claim that the US is doing the same thing in Afganisthan (arming them against the Russians) and Irak (arming them against Iran).

Not trying to bash you guys, just repeating what the @sshole said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

I see it a bit different what the US did. We supplied Afganistan against a mutual enemy. France looks at all the enemies of the US and sells them weapons espeically if they are on a UN ban list. 

****ing ungreatful bastards!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

yes a lot of people keep bringing up the issue of us supplying arms to the afghans- there's nothing wrong with supplying weapons to someone fighting the same cause as you, in this case though their cause just changed........


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Didn't know there was something like a Dutch restaurant. What doe tey serve there besides fries?



Well, mostly what we could consider fast-food. Like club-sandwinches, sandwinches, hot-chickens, soups, etc. I knew the owner was Dutch when I saw my meal arriving with a small cup of mayonnaise for my fries.

But as I said, that restaurant closed down over five years ago... Unfortunately. Their club-sandwinches were the best.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I came walking out to the Aircraft and my buddy was like "Ze Germans are coming, quick get out your white flags!" Needless to say my buddy was in the commanders office later that day.



If you don't have a problem with that, I may steal that smart quote and use it in my next novel (if ever there is one).

_"Blair and McAndrew walked out of the mess and saw the German prisoner getting out of the C-47 near a bunch of French pilots.
Blair looked at the French pilots, then at the prisoner and then back at the French. He then started running around them yelling with a fake French accent : "Ze Germans are comming, quick get out ze white flag !""_

Your buddy is a genius for thinking of that quote.  

All I need to do now is make a small search to know exactly _when_ the British started to hate De Gaulle and his French bitches... Just to be sure to put it in the cronological order.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Go right ahead and use it. Just give me some credit!


----------



## ndicki (Feb 2, 2007)

Maestro, I don't think the British ever _started_ to hate de Gaulle! Churchill authorized de Gaulle to make his call to arms over the radio on the 18th June for a bloody good reason - it was Waterloo Day! That says it all.

Having said that, I give full marks and unqualified respect to those Frenchmen who refused to lay down their arms, and who joined de Gaulle's FFL; just because de Gaulle was insufferably arrogant, and became even worse after the War, it should not detract from the courage and determination of the small band of French men and women who continued the fight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

a _very_ small band indeed...........


----------

